# Garmin Striker 4



## HuskyDave (Nov 20, 2019)

The wife bought me a Striker 4 for Christmas. It looks like it has only a boat transducer. 
Any opinions if an ice transducer is worth the extra money?


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

I think so. Can rig up the boat ducer for ice use if you really want to, i have in the past. I used a cross style tip up. If you ice fish enough you're gonna want a separate case type thing for ice use tho. Doesn't get much more neat then an ice ducer with a float and stopper. Can swap the head unit easy enough if you want between boat and ice case. The branded cases designed to fit specific units that come with an ice ducer seem pretty pricy for just a case and ice ducer but they are pretty slick. I see the striker 4 case/ducer is like $200.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Not worth the investment. Use the transducer that came w/ it. They work awesome. Love mine. I made a metal pole that I put a small piece of plywood on and use it on the ice too.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Get oe of the plastic ammo cans or boxes and fix it up inside that works great and you can put t ran right in the box for carring it


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Scout 2 said:


> Get oe of the plastic ammo cans or boxes and fix it up inside that works great and you can put t ran right in the box for carring it


I used a small cloth cooler. Battery, fish finder and wiring fix in it nicely. Makes it easily portable.


----------



## mtbrooks62 (Dec 26, 2021)

I was able to find the ice kit which includes the ducer,battery and carry case for $67 brand new in the box it took some searching but there are some deals out there, it allows me to leave my ducer on the boat. There is a couple settings you have to set that apply to summer or winter transducer type.


----------



## Some dude (Dec 20, 2016)

Just my opinion , but I like the ice-ducer better. I was too cheap to get it the first year , I used the boat-ducer for a full season , it will work but I do think I get better results with the ice one.


----------



## HuskyDave (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## FishinB4Work (Nov 30, 2019)

Get the Ice ducer. I rigged up some conduit to use my boat ducer last year. It works and everything but I like being able to drop in the same hole to see my jig. It’s difficult to do that with the way I set up my boat ducer. Also it’s less to do when the ice is gone.


----------



## Diehr (Dec 29, 2010)

Another tip is if you run the unit in traditional mode for ice fishing use the A scope feature along with ultra scroll it will give you a split screen of a scrolling view along with a vertical view of the water column with your bait and any fish that are there, it is the only way to go once you use it.


----------



## John the fisherman (Feb 28, 2019)

Adding another question to this thread! I too bought the striker 4, there are 2 different transducers, there is the 4 pin and there is an 8 pin with an adapter, they have slightly different specs, which one would you buy?
The 4 pin cost 130, the 8 pin with adapter is on sale at Cabelas/ Bass Pro shop for 79


----------



## John the fisherman (Feb 28, 2019)

I am referring to the 2 different cone transducers for ice fishing


----------



## Moritahei (Jan 10, 2011)

John the fisherman said:


> I am referring to the 2 different cone transducers for ice fishing


i think one is chirp and the other is not


----------



## John the fisherman (Feb 28, 2019)

Just got off the phone with Garmin, the difference between the 2 is the angle of the beam width, fyi Garmin support is too notch!


----------



## bomber4494 (Nov 11, 2013)

Has anyone used a Garmin Striker 4 in 100’ of water? Looking at purchasing a cheaper flasher/sonar but looking for something that I could also occasionally use for Cisco, Lake Trout, Burbot. Would the striker 4 work in a pinch or would it be a waste?


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

HuskyDave said:


> The wife bought me a Striker 4 for Christmas. It looks like it has only a boat transducer.
> Any opinions if an ice transducer is worth the extra money?


No. I have mine rigged up to a simple plastic stick in the shape of a T where the transducer is zip tied to it or you can make it floatable using a pool noodle. I have the same unit and it works great for the ice, I normally just use my camera though.


----------



## John the fisherman (Feb 28, 2019)

If you are in a 100' fow you will be looking at about 30' feet of the floor of the lake.
That is what the Garmin service guy told me! Great people!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Jan 7, 2019)

I bought a 3D printed plastic bracket on ebay last year that goes on cable and holds straight(transducer) if you want a pic of it, PM me phone#


----------



## HuskyDave (Nov 20, 2019)

So a new question:
Mine came with an ice float and a boat transducer. Will it work well thru the ice if I put a stop in the float or as I saw on youtube, put a loop thru the transcucer cord so it won't slip? Will the transducer under the ice just go around in circles or will it pick up your hook and fish in flasher mode? If things fall into place, I will try it this weekend with a stop or something in the float.


----------



## Fishinmi (Jan 15, 2019)

HuskyDave said:


> So a new question:
> Mine came with an ice float and a boat transducer. Will it work well thru the ice if I put a stop in the float or as I saw on youtube, put a loop thru the transcucer cord so it won't slip? Will the transducer under the ice just go around in circles or will it pick up your hook and fish in flasher mode? If things fall into place, I will try it this weekend with a stop or something in the float.


Mine worked fine with the boat transducer. I used it that way for the first year and a half, but ended up buying the ice transducer so I could permanently mount the transducer it came with on the boat.


----------

